# "double d" detail | Golf R32 Show prep detail..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Another "double d" show prep detail for you all. Simon and I teamed up early last year to spend just over a day to bring this R32 up to a reasonable standard, so that it could be shown at Early Edition..

A lot to ask in such a short space of time, but we at dooka enjoy a good challenge ..

*This highly modified, Big braked Air'd out VW Golf R32 came into dooka for a pre show enhancement. Attending Early Edition show 2012 at Franklin
Gardens Rugby Ground in Northampton. Time for dooka and Baker21 to team up for another "double d" detail ..*










Another show, Early Edition 2012 this time, so another car to prepare. As much as I like detailing show cars. They are always a worry, as you know there will be a lot of critical people about..

This was another important detail for dooka, as it is where and when we meet Adam, who is now dooka's little apprentice, AKA "The dookia" ..










Certainly not the worst car that has ever come into dooka, in fact, one of the better ones paint wise. So only an enhancement was needed to bring this back up to a condition that I was happy to allow to be shown. Unfortunately, I have no control over the general condition of the vehicle, if some bits had a little attention paid to them, then this golf could certainly become a show winner..

A lot of time and money has been spent on this car, mostly on the engine, I believe producing over 500bhp. Sitting on a full air ride set up, with an Accuair management system. One big like on this Golf, is that it looks pretty much standard, but really isn't..

*PRE INSPECTION:*










As on all dooka details, a thorough pre inspection is conducted, so that we can come up with an appropriate game plan for the detail..

Although the paint wasn't looking to sorry for itself, the usual nooks and crannies, such as door, bonnet and boot shuts were. A fair amount of time was spent on all the little bits on the pre wash. Now you can't go to a show with dirty door shuts can you.

As per usual when a "Double D detail takes place, Simon tackles the wheels and arches, while I take car of the car itself..













































































































*WHEELS:*










The wheels could really do with a refurbishment, the backs especially. The client was aware. They were still cleaned, decontaminated and seal up..





































*PRE WASH | WASH:*










The wheels could really do with a refurbishment, the backs especially. The client was aware. They were still cleaned, decontaminated and seal up..






















































































































*PRE MACHINING:*










Once we had washed and dried the car. Simon jacked backed up, and removed the wheels again, so he could seal up and dress the arches. I went around the car, to pre inspect for machining. Removing what we could from the car, some areas needed additional attention, such as behind the indicators..



















*MACHINING:*










Right, now for the fun. A few pad and polish combos were trialled, but fell back to the old trusty Megs 205 on a 3M Yellow. You would be amazed the level of cut you can get from this combo, but also finish down very well on certain paints..

The delicate areas of the car were masked up, so not to damage while machining. As said earlier, not a crazy amount to deal with paint wise. The gloss and clarity you can get from the paint on these R32's is pretty amazing..

























































































































































































































*FINISHING TOUCHES:*










Once the machining had been completed, it was time to take the Golf outside and rinse all the polishing oils off, bring in, dry and prepare for waxing. After a careful wipe down, we decided to use Zymol Concours on bare paint. I have never been a fan of glazes, although do use time to time. I felt the paint looked great already, so why change it..

All the little details were carried out at this stage. You know, clean the glass and exhaust tips, clean and seal the door shuts, get the tooth picks and cotton buds outs etc..




























*AFTERS:*










































































































































































































































































































THE END..

I hope you have enjoyed this write up, comments etc welcome, well, only good ones, just kidding, good and bad welcomed ..

A big thanks to Simon [Baker21] a for all their help on this R32 detail and all their help over the 2012 show season..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work buddy.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That is fantastic work fellas, it is a stunning car.


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Great work, Looks Stunning :doublesho Love the MK4 R32


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

was this at gti international about 3 years ago????


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

That is an excellent job there Rob. Great attention to all the little things that make the difference between a detailer and a real pro!!!
Well done.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice job gents


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Great work.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

well it looks stunning lads well played. 

hope it was a nice day for the show.

callum


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Enjoyable one this Rob, thanks for asking me to support as always ;-)


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simply Stunning Guys


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work lads always a pleasure reading your write up's as they always showcase what you guys can really do!

:thumb:


----------



## KCx2192 (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely Car! Nice Work!


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice work :thumb: R32 looks good when its been dropped.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work guys! The R32 looks a heap better now with the Dooka treatment!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cracking effort folks, looks terrific!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Crackin Job guys. This 32 looked fantastic in the sun at EE :thumb:


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Good job, a very nice R32


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you for all the comments ..



gavlar1200 said:


> Crackin Job guys. This 32 looked fantastic in the sun at EE :thumb:


Don't get me started on that one, well the swirly mess sitting next to it ..


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work :thumb: Do love the mk4 R32 :argie:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice work on what looks like a special R32 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work! Love the colour too.

ATB,
Nick


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Gret gloss and clarity from a single stage polish, looking great!

Chris.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks very nice. A powerful combo Megs 205 on 3M yellow, being SMAT you get a lot of flexibility and control from the application method, it is what endeared the x05 range to me


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

nice work


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work Rob and Simon, big fan of M205 myself. 

Richard


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

Interested in how the car flows and makes the power it does with the standard air box?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for the positive comments ..



Dave KG said:


> Looks very nice. A powerful combo Megs 205 on 3M yellow, being SMAT you get a lot of flexibility and control from the application method, it is what endeared the x05 range to me


Dave, as you well know, so not going to tell you how to suck eggs , but we both know how awesome 205 on Yellow can be. Simon never used to be a fan, but gave him a few pointers a few years ago, and now like many of us, a turn to polish for him..

I love it's flexibility, the fact it always behaves and the amount of cut you can get is quite staggering for what it is..


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work colour looks amazing after an enhancement.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

A superb turnaround!:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------

